
From 0 to 100 GitHub stars in a week - krasimir_tsonev
https://krasimirtsonev.com/blog/article/from-0-to-100-github-stars
======
mtmail
> I'm putting [HackerNews] on the end because for me so far has almost no
> effect. It is mainly because there are tons of links posted all the time and
> to make it on the first page is quite challenging.

For this kind of project I think adding 'Show HN' to the title might work. You
need less upvotes and people expect launched, "look what I've build" and
sometimes half finished projects there
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show) (Not
that blog post themselves usually don't qualify, often authors add a first
comment "hey, author here, if you have questions"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html))

